# Bach or not



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Amongst all the musician Bachs, there is one who people leave out -- it seems he used the surname frequently but not always.

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

His name: Jacques Offenbach


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I prefer OnenBach tho.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Flamme said:


> I prefer OnenBach tho.


Me too, but only OffenOn.

And what about Fritz Volbach? The Loud One?


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Richard Starkey once faced the same question and decided to go with Bach!


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Room2201974 said:


> Richard Starkey once faced the same question and decided to go with Bach!


He'll never have to work for StarrBachs.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Verdi 
Monteverdi

Berg
Schoenberg

Raff
Rachmaninoff


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Rachmaninon...Couldnt help it!!!


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Flamme said:


> Rachmaninon...Couldnt help it!!!


Love it! ................................


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Flamme said:


> Rachmaninon...Couldnt help it!!!


... and oninoninoninon

Then there was the great songwriter Burt Bach-O'Rach ... (help! - someone? - please stop me!)


----------

